# Easter Military parade in Dublin



## Crusader74 (Apr 9, 2007)

Not nearly as Big as last year but I thought you Guys would be interested  anyway..

The troops you see marching are Reservists.

This is going to be an Annual event..


http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/0408/6news_av.html?2236364,null,230


----------



## eroo (Dec 2, 2007)

The centenary is going to be MASSIVE!!


----------

